# Customer picking up order to get an second one for free?



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Has anyone had this issue with Grubhub. You drive to the restaurant and find out it was already pickup. You ask the restaurant to remake/Grubhub ask then you delivery the order but find out the customer has the restaurant food from that restaurant you deliver from.
This happen with Taco Bell a few times but today it happen at Applebee's. I couldn't delivery the food because I didn't have time to wait and delivery it but I think it's a scam that customers are doing now. I call Grubhub about the matter but they haven't heard about this but I think they don't care because it does not hurt there bottom line yet.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

And yet some people wonder why the restaurant wants to see the app on the phone to make sure who is picking up the order.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You deliver taco bell to people?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Probably got tired of waiting an hour and a half for their TB and just drove the two blocks to get it.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Probably got tired of waiting an hour and a half for their TB and just drove the two blocks to get it.


No. The customer said that the y didn't get the order



Boca Ratman said:


> You deliver taco bell to people?


Yes. They are quick and easy. $8.50 to $14 for 15 minutes of work. There the best.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

so customer claims they are grubhub? what if your both there at same time?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

feinburg said:


> Yes. They are quick and easy. $8.50 to $14 for 15 minutes of work. There the best.


Agreed, much better than the McD. Most Taco Bell around me have food ready to be picked up.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

feinburg said:


> No. The customer said that the y didn't get the order.


I'm confused if customer is saying he/she didn't get the order that was picked up, how do you know they have the order?

I ask because with GH there were a few times a driver picked up an order, but never delivered to the customer. So I'd get assigned the orders that were being remade.

One time a driver refused to deliver, and he just took the food. The restaurant told me it happened before with the same driver. It was a big mess with having to call GH because restaurant refused to remake the order because it was late and close to closing time.

Another time the driver picked up the food, but made no attempt to deliver to her. She lived in an apt but it wasn't difficult to find, and she was right by the entry door, so it's not like he had to go up 6 floors or anything.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> so customer claims they are grubhub? what if your both there at same time?


That happened to me once. I walked to the counter, asked for the order and the shocked hostess said "she is right here." The woman was standing next to me. Lol!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I’ve read here before that some people want to use their promotional and/or refunded credits while they are in the restaurant so they order it effectively for free and leave with it before the driver arrives.


----------

